

Show HN: GitStars - A better way to organize your GitHub starred repositories - prashantrajan
http://www.gitstars.com/
Just released a simple web tool, GitStars (http://www.gitstars.com) to help make the act of starring repositories on GitHub infinitely more useful.<p>When you log into GitStars, your starred GitHub repositories are fetched and automatically tagged. You can freely edit the tags and help make the system's auto tagging better for everyone.<p>In this early version, we were focused on helping you re-discover the repositories that you may have starred and lost track of. You can browse or search the repositories by the tags that were automatically generated.<p>I would love to hear your comment on whether you find GitStars useful.
======
prashantrajan
Just released a simple web tool, GitStars (<http://www.gitstars.com>) to help
make the act of starring repositories on GitHub infinitely more useful.

When you log into GitStars, your starred GitHub repositories are fetched and
automatically tagged. You can freely edit the tags and help make the system's
auto tagging better for everyone.

In this early version, we were focused on helping you re-discover the
repositories that you may have starred and lost track of. You can browse or
search the repositories by the tags that were automatically generated.

I would love to hear your comment on whether you find GitStars useful.

~~~
BillSaysThis
Why do you need permission to update the GH user profile? I clicked okay to
see what your app can do, since I star a lot of repos for future reference and
this could be quite useful in that context, but not clear about how that extra
permission fits in.

~~~
prashantrajan
Thanks for pointing that out. Oversight on my part. Originally I thought that
permission was required to be able to add a future star/unstar functionality
from GitStars but turns out that is not required.

------
BillSaysThis
After a few minutes play I do like this idea but the UI needs some
improvement, here's my 0.02 bitcoins:

\- auto-tagging based on repo name (if the name includes a word I already have
as a tag on another repo, add that tag automatically) \- drag and drop
tagging, with the tag box staying in the viewport as page scrolls. \- less
whitespace so more content is in the viewport

